# Cheapest Whey Protein??



## skipjack

If anyone would be legendary enough to let know where the cheapest whey protein can be found from own experience..would be great!

Help a newbie out peeps:thumb:

Many many thanks!


----------



## kgb

www.myprotein.co.uk with discount code MP176016


----------



## mad cam

Holland & Barrett - Body Fortress for 12.99 (908g)

Sports Direct - Lonsdale for 14.99 (908g)

Really not too sure how these compare to the more expensive protein suppluments, as i am just starting out. I have both of them to try, and see what results i will get.


----------



## hilly

stc nutrition is cheap and meant to be pretty tasty


----------



## skipjack

mad cam said:


> Holland & Barrett - Body Fortress for 12.99 (908g)
> 
> Sports Direct - Lonsdale for 14.99 (908g)
> 
> Really not too sure how these compare to the more expensive protein suppluments, as i am just starting out. I have both of them to try, and see what results i will get.


The hol and barrett stuff is an option for me price wise but people reckon it aint up too much....Anyone had any experience of body fortress stuff??

Let us know how u get on pal!


----------



## deeppurple

to be honest i find the cheaper the protein the poorer the quality.


----------



## skipjack

deeppurple said:


> to be honest i find the cheaper the protein the poorer the quality.


What protein do you use pal?


----------



## Craig660

I use myprotein, think its the cheapest about


----------



## skipjack

Would anyone recommend this:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack---4kg-606-p.asp

Appears `cheap` enough??


----------



## mad cam

skipjack said:


> The hol and barrett stuff is an option for me price wise but people reckon it aint up too much....Anyone had any experience of body fortress stuff??
> 
> Let us know how u get on pal!


With being fairly new to body building (6 months), i have been using the Lonsdale stuff, and i am happy with my gains.

Doing more reshearch on the Body Fortress stuff. It would seem that a lot of people think it is pretty naff. Which is a shame as i bought 4 tubs to try, thinking i was getting a good deal. when i found it was on offer at 12.99 at my local H&B store.

But if the cheaper stuff is no good, could some one explain the benefits of paying more for protien powders. i.e better taste, faster gains.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Cam,

Typically a really cheap whey will be a 65 or 70% concetrate - that means that 65 or 70 of the dry weight of the powder is actually protein, the rest if fat and lactose (milk sugar).

Also, I've noticed that on a lot of chap proteins they either do not list the amino acid content, or when they do, the amount of branch chain amino acids (BCAA) in the protein tends to be lower than the supposed quality of the protein would indicate.

So,basically a better quality protein will give you more protein per gram of product, less fat, less lactose and higher quantities of essential amino acids that your body cannot product itself.

Personally I use products from Extreme Nutrition, PhD, Reflex and BodiTronics and find them all to be spot on.

Cheers,

G


----------



## mad cam

Wee G said:


> Cam,
> 
> Typically a really cheap whey will be a 65 or 70% concetrate - that means that 65 or 70 of the dry weight of the powder is actually protein, the rest if fat and lactose (milk sugar).
> 
> Also, I've noticed that on a lot of chap proteins they either do not list the amino acid content, or when they do, the amount of branch chain amino acids (BCAA) in the protein tends to be lower than the supposed quality of the protein would indicate.
> 
> So,basically a better quality protein will give you more protein per gram of product, less fat, less lactose and higher quantities of essential amino acids that your body cannot product itself.
> 
> Personally I use products from Extreme Nutrition, PhD, Reflex and BodiTronics and find them all to be spot on.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> G


Thanks, some sound advice. I just thought Whey Protein powder was all the same.


----------



## miguelmolez

Myprotien choc smooth impact whey is the nicest I've ever tasted, its better than nesquick!


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> stc nutrition is cheap and meant to be pretty tasty


x2, thinking of ordering my next lot of protein from there.

3x2.25kg tubs for 60 quid. 25g protein per 30g serving.


----------



## zelobinksy

Myprotein

Bulkpowders

Body fortress stuff is rubbish, mind similar nutritoinal value to metrx but equally im not a fan of both.


----------



## Phil D

zelobinksy said:


> Myprotein
> 
> Bulkpowders
> 
> Body fortress stuff is rubbish, mind similar nutritoinal value to metrx but equally im not a fan of both.


yep, myprotein also do flavoured whey concentrate in bulk and they claim its the cheapest around


----------



## BigDom86

i only use myprotein and bulkpowders


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

hilly said:


> stc nutrition is cheap and meant to be pretty tasty





Dan said:


> x2, thinking of ordering my next lot of protein from there.
> 
> 3x2.25kg tubs for 60 quid. 25g protein per 30g serving.


I got recommended this by someone on here. Choc tastes fantastic. Sort of like a milky coffee with a shot of vanilla. Doesn't taste that "chocolatey".

That sounds a bit stupid I know but it tastes really "high end".

Used nutrisport 90+ for ages but I won't be going back.


----------



## tom_91

I know it's not purely whey but i'd say nutrisport 90+ 5kg for £39.99 free postage is a fair deal!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

tom_91 said:


> I know it's not purely whey but i'd say nutrisport 90+ 5kg for £39.99 free postage is a fair deal!


Choc tastes nice. Too much casein for me though. Makes me feel bloated and full. Fvcks up my appetite.


----------



## tom_91

Do you know the whey/casein percentage?

EDIT: Silly me should have looked more closely at the tub lol! 65% Whey 33% casein.


----------



## NickC

Another vote for myprotein, good stuff!


----------



## Gym-pig

http://www.sports-nutrition.net/store.php

Check out the white label stuff

Also recommend bulksupplements direct

And MP

Nutrisport flavours are from the dark ages and taste as awful as they did 20 years ago when they were based above a shop in Hindley Wigan


----------



## H10dst

Nrg/Florida health Nottingham have some good quality bits and bobs at good prices.


----------



## patata

Nutrisport - 90+ Protein not bad has casein to


----------



## 0timemrolympia

skipjack said:


> If anyone would be legendary enough to let know where the cheapest whey protein can be found from own experience..would be great!
> 
> Help a newbie out peeps:thumb:
> 
> Many many thanks!


I personally use wheycheapprotein.com its a website linked to amazon so you get amazon protection and delivery speed its cheap too hope this helps


----------



## Fishheadsoup

0timemrolympia said:


> I personally use wheycheapprotein.com its a website linked to amazon so you get amazon protection and delivery speed its cheap too hope this helps


Nice plug


----------



## Bad Alan

I think there has to be a compromise between quality/taste and price with whey. It does make a difference using a top quality whey and then even better would be isolate.


----------



## Prince Adam

Bad Alan said:


> I think there has to be a compromise between quality/taste and price with whey. It does make a difference using a top quality whey and then even better would be isolate.


Your firms occasional whey offers ie £30/£25 off £100 make it by far the best deal out there.


----------



## Bad Alan

Prince Adam said:


> Your firms occasional whey offers ie £30/£25 off £100 make it by far the best deal out there.


As luck would have it mate we have an offer coming to you all on Monday on the whole protein range  keep an eye out in the MaxiRAW section!

It's running off the back of the current offer which is 30% off all products on the website (excluding the protein range and ends tomorrow!)


----------



## raf3070

As said, Myprotein, Bulk Powders or The Protein Works all have good prices and its good stuff...

Stay away from Holland and Barrets, its crap quality, as I imagine the Lonsdale stuff is, Sports Direct is only worth visiting for protein when they have the USN on for half price.


----------



## Prince Adam

Bad Alan said:


> As luck would have it mate we have an offer coming to you all on Monday on the whole protein range  keep an eye out in the MaxiRAW section!
> 
> It's running off the back of the current offer which is 30% off all products on the website (excluding the protein range and ends tomorrow!)


Sweet, none of this 5% off nonsense the other big boys unashamedly shout about!


----------



## Bad Alan

Prince Adam said:


> Sweet, none of this 5% off nonsense the other big boys unashamedly shout about!


None of that we won't knock off 5% then charge you £10+ for postage


----------



## AestheticManlet

Recent changed to The Protein Works, loving it.


----------



## 0timemrolympia

Its good but quite hi fat content


----------



## 0timemrolympia

I don't think anyone should by the really cheap **** protein thats full of fat and crap you need to analyse the the ingredient labels to price ratio its not always about cheapest price its value for money


----------



## boney_mc

I recon this wins the award for cheapest protein out there. And quite possibly the award for most questionable as well you've gotta be proper newbie and tight to be buying this shyte lol

http://www.olympushealth.com/olympus-health-premium-protein-5kg.html


----------



## Chelsea

boney_mc said:


> I recon this wins the award for cheapest protein out there. And quite possibly the award for most questionable as well you've gotta be proper newbie and tight to be buying this shyte lol
> 
> http://www.olympushealth.com/olympus-health-premium-protein-5kg.html


Exactly mate!! Very questionable, GoNutrition have just dropped their whey prices to make them cheaper or as cheap as the 2 biggest suppliers out there.

We also don't use any artificial flavourings and no proprietary blends so you know exactly what's in the products.

All is explained here

http://gonutrition.com/cheapest-whey-protein


----------



## Mobster

boney_mc said:


> I recon this wins the award for cheapest protein out there. And quite possibly the award for most questionable as well you've gotta be proper newbie and tight to be buying this shyte lol
> 
> http://www.olympushealth.com/olympus-health-premium-protein-5kg.html


It's not whey.


----------



## Mobster

All the top three now do weekly weekend deals, offers and referrals. Some are very good.

I just used some points I've built up to buy 1.5kg of cookie choc (for someone else as I don't like that one) for essentially nowt


----------



## ohh_danielson

I've tried quite a few 'cheap' proteins, both unflavoured and flavoured... and most been horrid!!

Now I only buy from my protein... I get the Impact Whey Protein, Unflavoured... the 2.5kg I got a couple weeks back only cost me £27 so not bad at all really.

I mix it with full fat milk, and even as little as 200ml tastes great, just like creamy milk!

Only downside is 20g of protein per scoop serving... but i'd rather have something tasty with less protein content than something disgusting and a high protein content... as from experience you just get sick of the bad taste and get put off taking it.


----------



## Wheyman

http://www.pro-10.com


----------



## 2004mark

ohh_danielson said:


> I've tried quite a few 'cheap' proteins, both unflavoured and flavoured... and most been horrid!!
> 
> Now I only buy from my protein... I get the Impact Whey Protein, Unflavoured... the 2.5kg I got a couple weeks back only cost me £27 so not bad at all really.
> 
> I mix it with full fat milk, and even as little as 200ml tastes great, just like creamy milk!
> 
> *Only downside is 20g of protein per scoop serving*... but i'd rather have something tasty with less protein content than something disgusting and a high protein content... as from experience you just get sick of the bad taste and get put off taking it.


How much do you want in a scoop. MP impact whey is about 82% protein, about as high as you can get from a concentrate.


----------



## jayDP

Isn't nutrisports 90+ the cheapest, that's wat i use £50 for 5k over 90% protein


----------



## Mobster

ohh_danielson said:


> I've tried quite a few 'cheap' proteins, both unflavoured and flavoured... and most been horrid!!
> 
> Now I only buy from my protein... I get the Impact Whey Protein, Unflavoured... the 2.5kg I got a couple weeks back only cost me £27 so not bad at all really.
> 
> I mix it with full fat milk, and even as little as 200ml tastes great, just like creamy milk!
> 
> Only downside is 20g of protein per scoop serving... but i'd rather have something tasty with less protein content than something disgusting and a high protein content... as from experience you just get sick of the bad taste and get put off taking it.


Use a bigger scoop. Next.


----------



## ohh_danielson

Well, reason I mentioned the 20g is because my friend is currently sampling all sorts of protein, but he reckons some of the one's he has been trying has anything from 30g-40g per serving (sure he said per scoop).

I tried one of his though and it was horrid, really powdery and thick, even with a lot of milk.

But I dont know if it was whey protein isloate, concentrate or what... guessing from a couple of the replies 20g per scoop on the one I used isnt bad at all


----------



## skipper1987

tom_91 said:


> I know it's not purely whey but i'd say nutrisport 90+ 5kg for £39.99 free postage is a fair deal!


Were is that from?


----------



## 2004mark

ohh_danielson said:


> Well, reason I mentioned the 20g is because my friend is currently sampling all sorts of protein, but he reckons some of the one's he has been trying has anything from 30g-40g per serving (sure he said per scoop).
> 
> I tried one of his though and it was horrid, really powdery and thick, even with a lot of milk.
> 
> But I dont know if it was whey protein isloate, concentrate or what... guessing from a couple of the replies 20g per scoop on the one I used isnt bad at all


Well look at it this way... if a standard scoop holds 25g of powder it can't possibly hold more than 25g of protein, it just wouldn't fit.

Most whey concentrates are around 80% protein (isolates are a bit higher), meaning you'll get 20g of protein per scoop. So to get 40g of protein you will need a scoop that holds 50g of powder i.e. a bigger scoop or two scoops.

Basically, the amount per scoop or serving is irrelevant information, as the manufacture can make these as big or small as they like. You want to look at he protein per 100g for a comparison.


----------



## ohh_danielson

2004mark said:


> Well look at it this way... if a standard scoop holds 25g of powder it can't possibly hold more than 25g of protein, it just wouldn't fit.
> 
> Most whey concentrates are around 80% protein (isolates are a bit higher), meaning you'll get 20g of protein per scoop. So to get 40g of protein you will need a scoop that holds 50g of powder i.e. a bigger scoop or two scoops.
> 
> Basically, the amount per scoop or serving is irrelevant information, as the manufacture can make these as big or small as they like. You want to look at he protein per 100g for a comparison.


That does make sense, he must just be a having big scoops in his... the way he put it to me, it was almostas if we were having the same amount, but his had a lot more protein per scoop... but this isnt the case!!

Thanks for all that info it really helped :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark

ohh_danielson said:


> That does make sense, he must just be a having big scoops in his... the way he put it to me, it was almostas if we were having the same amount, but his had a lot more protein per scoop... but this isnt the case!!
> 
> Thanks for all that info it really helped :thumb:


Don't worry, my mate thinks exactly the same... I've gave up trying to explain it to him now and just let him crack on wasting his money at GNC lol


----------



## Beats

PRO-10 and The Protein Works are the best 2 proteins I have tried

Pro-10 strawberry is unbeatable


----------



## Mobster

skipper1987 said:


> Were is that from?


The names a clue.


----------



## skipper1987

Mobster said:


> The names a clue.


i have used nutrisport befor what i am asking is were is that certain deal from? what website in other words?


----------



## Mobster

I'm thinking their own site.


----------

